# milk crate



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

I've been kayak fishing for years and make most of my own stuff, but I have a question regarding my next project....

....where can I get a few milk crates?

I've never used them before, but now I will build something using at least 3 of them. Any advice as to where I may be able to pick 1, 2, or 3 would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

Office Depot, Staples, Wal-Mart, K-Mart, big box stores........

look in the *office supply* department - different sizes, different colors.

a few months ago I really lucked out big time..... this house was condemned and at the curb trash pile 
was a DOZEN of authentic milk crates !!! scooped them all up, used most for chicken nest boxes.

good luck


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

I just looked at the Wal-Mart website just out of curiosity . . .. wow, EXPENSIVE !!
Maybe you can google up something within your budget, Amazon or somewhere.
*Universal Filing/Storage Tote Storage Box, Plastic*

or, the real deal - http://www.globalindustrial.com/p/s...mpaignId=T9F&gclid=CNjS-tuNqcMCFajm7AodgQUATg


----------



## akhan (Mar 17, 2011)

Craigslist has them on for a few bucks to free most times.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Or eBay


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Ask the guy in the dairy department of the grocery store you shop in for one. Same for the convenience store you sho at regularly as well. They are worh every bit of five dollars. However the ones you may buy from walmart might not be of the same quality.


----------



## tylerhb (Mar 29, 2010)

Go to a breakfast joint, waffle house as an example. Tons of milk crates there outside. Just ask and they should give you one.


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

This site is cheap, but you can figure that the shipping cost is going to be an additional 70 percent of the actual cost of the crates. They average out to around $8 a crate for me, with shipping. This is not the cheapest way, but a great way if you are looking to do something in a specific color.

I've used them in the past, when doing some custom color builds for clients. They ship quick.

http://www.milkcratesdirect.com/


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice and input!


----------



## Yakkin (Jul 5, 2013)

DaBig2na said:


> Ask the guy in the dairy department of the grocery store you shop in for one. Same for the convenience store you sho at regularly as well. They are worh every bit of five dollars. However the ones you may buy from walmart might not be of the same quality.


Not the same quality, real dairy crates are heavier, more solid and wont bust if you get dumped in shallow water.


----------

